# Dogma 2 Owners: Early Riding Impressions?



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

I haven't seen an in-depth ride review of the Dogma 2...anyone actually have one and want to volunteer their assessment?


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

i get mine this week...as soon as it's built and ridden i will report!


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I have ridden it.. It is ridiculously stiff, but a rider of my level is not going to be able to tell the difference between it and the 60.1. It climbs and descends very well.. Dont know whether or not it is much of an upgrade from the 60.1.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my Dogma 2 Di2 frame to arrive.


----------



## alxbax (Nov 28, 2011)

*Dogma 2*

I got mine a few weeks ago and so far I have done about 2k kilometers. I used to ride a tarmac s-works sl3. The Dogma 2 is far stiffer than the sl3 and it rides extremely well on the straights. However on the uphills, the sl3 was a bit better. It was a lighter and I think that the frame geometry was better for climbing. On the other hand, I only got the bike a few weeks ago so I might need to adjust myself to the new bike. On the downhills, the frame stiffness and the great fork let you ride fast and steady. The bike is comfortable for long rides (100+km) and it absorbs tarmac anomalies great. 

Pinarello Dogma 2, Super record 11sp, Cosmic carbon Ultimate. 6.7Kg


----------

